# Mesquite boxes



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Next Friday, a friend from Canada and I will venture into the wilds of the Sonoran Desert to harvest some Mesquite. Hopefully, we'll get some good stuff.
A current project requires resawing 5.5" Mesquite and I had quite a time with it. Finally determined that I needed to tighten the belt one my Shopsmith. Cuts like butter now....well a lot better, anyhow. 
Sort of a rambling intro to a project build I will photo shoot. It is a series of pistol presentation boxes, built entirely from Mesquite and lined with leather. 
So far, I have only made the piece which nestles the pistol and magazine (Glock) and have the pieces resawn. Resawing has exposed some very interesting voids which will be filled with turquoise chips and silver. I use dental amalgam for the silver and casting resin to bind the turquoise chips. 
Still cogitating on the method of cornering the box. Leaning towards keyed miters. 
Stay tuned.
Gene


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Gene,

A few words here...

Permission from either the land owner or the appropriate authority.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

rrich said:


> Gene,
> 
> A few words here...
> 
> Permission from either the land owner or the appropriate authority.


Not a problem, Rich. Owner is cutting the dead and down trees. He owns mucho range land in So. AZ. The Sonoron Desert areas aren't *ALL* gov. owned. Thank God.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Boxes*

I can't wait to see the pic of the box.
I am a Glocker myself and have been contemplating making boxes for 1911's and Glocks for a Friends of NRA Banquet Auction.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Gene, sounds like a fun project. I planned a piece of mesquite down for a project I was working on a couple of months ago. It was for the bottom of a box, but after I saw the grain I decided to find another piece. That was the first piece I've seen that the grain was curly, it is an awesome piece that will be used for something nice. Good luck in your search for wood, hope you find some nice stuff.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

AZ Termite said:


> . . . That was the first piece I've seen that the grain was curly, it is an awesome piece . . .


I'm pretty sure it breaks some law somewhere, to use the phrases "curly Mesquite" and "it is an awesome piece" in the same sentence, and not post a picture of it.

Please post a picture, or the number to your local SWAT team. 




>


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

> I'm pretty sure it breaks some law somewhere, to use the phrases "curly Mesquite" and "it is an awesome piece" in the same sentence, and not post a picture of it.
> 
> Please post a picture, or the number to your local SWAT team.


 [/QUOTE]

Sorry TT I wasn't thinking. I went out to take some pics and the battery was dead in the camera. I will have to go get a new one. Will post pics after I get a battery.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

Mmm.... Mesquite, next to teak, my favorite wood. Norm did a project out of teak a few years back, and it looked awesome.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey TT, I know it has been a long time coming but here are the pics you requested. They don't really do the piece justice, you can't really see the detail as it truly is.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

That will make a beautiful presentation box :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

That is what I was thinking John. It needs to be used for the sides and top though. It is far too nice to be used as the bottom where it won't be seen.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Absolutely that figure has to be used for the top. How thick is that chunk of wood? It looks about 6/4. hard to tell though.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mite, 

That's a stunning piece for sure. Can't wait to see what it becomes. The sapwood really sets it off. Thanks for the look. :thumbup1:


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

John, it is 4/4. I have some that is 6/4 and 8/4. It is all rough saw so each piece I grab to use has to go through the planer, so it is always a mystery. I hit the jackpot on this one though.

TT, I'm glad you like it. I hope it was worth the wait.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Too bad you don't have two more just like it, you could make a killer set of ceiling fan blades with those. In fact, you still could if you have the quality band saw to make it into 3 pieces. Or even a two blade fan would be cool.


----------

